# Loosing hope with Clomid!!!



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi all!!

Sorry this is going to be such a negative ME post but have just had my 5th negative cycle with Clomid and am feeling a mixture of anger and grumpiness   and the next minute sadness   !!!  Keep thinking that there is no point taking these stupid tablets that make me turn into she devil as NOTHING IS HAPPENING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NO BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And the worst part of it is that I'm due to see the consultant in 2 weeks and have 1 cycle of Clomid left and I know that the consultant is all for us trying IVF which is another thing that I find terrifying.  Feel that we are going to need ICSI possibly as DH has low motility swimmers!!!!

Sorry for the negativity.

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi tinkerbell 

Snap !!  Just starting Cycle 6 next week and no joy!! - Just back from my consultant and he has agreed to keep me on it for 9 months as he doesnt think i will ovulate without it and therefore its my last chance before IUI/ IVF which I swore I would never do ( funny how things that you thought you would never do become a possibility) 

So i have decided to go on even more of a programme to make the best of the 4 months i have left. Ive decided i have to be positive , tho I know its hard  my dh sa wasnt great initially but I put him on vititmins and made him cut back on smoking and  the last one in July was normal so theres hope !! 

Also thinking of trying reflexology - have you tried anything " alternative " ? 

Good luck xxx 

Kate Z


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Kate!

DH has been taking Vitamins (or tiddler tablets as he calls them!) for about 3 mths now and when we go back to the consultant he will let us know if there has been any improvement in DH swimmers.  I did think about reflexology but am still looking for a recommended reflexologist!  Am kind of hoping that the vitamins help!

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

Know that feeling too... should be starting 9th cycle of clomid this week....don't know if I can be bothered.... it hasn't worked this far.
I have been having accuputure and taking chinese herbs for the last 5 weeks and seen significant changes on my BBT chart.... maybe I should just go with that.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

LAM


----------



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Tinkerbell 

They should do- so expensive tho and i have to nag DH to take them !! 

Lam- I know how you feel i thought cycle 6 was my last one and was looking forward to it . How many more are you being allowed? Is the chart were you take your temperature etc 

What MG are you both on ?

Kate z xx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel. I'm only on cycle 3 and already feel really p***ed off with it.  Cycle 2 was a nightmare. I went nearly 60 days with no AF and sadly no BFP. I know that there are positive stories out there though and all though it is hard we just have to try not to lose sight of them. Try and keep positive chick I think that is half the battle      Mrs D xx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi all!!

Thank you for the replies!!

Mrs D- I took cycle 5 and didn't have an AF for 2 mths!! Thought I was going mad!!!

kate z- I'm taking 50mg and have been all the way through.  IN the beginning the consultant wanted to start me on a 100mg but G.P was more nervous and put me on 50mg!!! Then the consultant felt that if this was working for me (it was at the time) then he would leave me on 50mg and now cycles are about 35 days.

Just so fed up with it all.

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

I take 50mg too... the clomid has regulated my cycle to 27/28 days but now my leutal phase is too short... as I don't ovulate until day 17+....

I have another 2 months of pills I can take... going to have a couple of months off... back to consultant straight after new year... feel hopeful about TCM as its the first time anyone has even looked at my BBT charts and said that i have a problems with different phases of my cycle including my base body temp being too low... which she has rectified with herbs... and I am feeling much better for.

L


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi tinkerbelle...

i can understand where ur coming from..

i have been taking clomid on and off for the past year and i haven't been successful YET,,,

i am not giving up,, don't give up,, our time will come,,,,


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Tinkerbelle please dont give up hunni good luck


----------



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey all,

Big   all round for everyone - I know how bad you're all feeling.
5 cycles of clomid for me and continual BFN's.  Last week spent an entire day in floods of tears as last remaining childless friend had to tell me she was 6 weeks pg....after coming off the pill 2 months ago!!!!  Unfortunately this news came mid-Clomid taking so I alternated between   and   and generally feeling that life is very unfair...

Glad to have found a group of people who understand though!   

Sending you all...


C xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi Tinkerbelle78,

How are you hun?  Just pm'd you..

First of all don't apologise for the ME post that what's FFriends are here for hun   
Just wanted to say you need to keep   as much as you can, clomid does work it's just a question of the   finding that eggie(s) and making a beautiful   Try and relax stay positive and your WILL Be pregnant: can you hear the PMA?   
Sending you lots of  ,take care for now,

Sam


----------



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi everyone 

Samia/ Kellixx- congratulations!!! It gives me hope to hear such happy stories.

Caro 226 its a nightmare when all your friends have or are having babies - i don't have a single one left who isn't a mummy - tho Mrs D is right we have to try to keep positive- Clomid is a nightmare tho - my DH made me promise this morning I wouldn't fall out with him tonite over something trivial - i am a nightmare !!! 

Lam I am on 100 mg - like you I have been regulated to a 29 day cycle but I only twigged onto the Luteal thing a couple of weeks ago after reading about it in one of ( many ) fertility books - so I have my tests and thermometre at the ready - sods law that will be a problem for me too. Only problem with the thermometre is it says you should do it as soon as you wake without getting up - but the one i bought beeps alot so when i use it DH will think i have finally flipped - I was relieved however that you can take the temperature orally rather than elswhere!!!    Has anyone tried reflexology ? Is it OK to take Chinese herbs as well as clomid.

Big hugs to everyone   

Kate Z XXXX


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Kate z,

Just a quick one regarding chinese medicines and clomid: apparently a big NO, NO, I was told this by my chinese doc as well as the hospital consultant: I was on the chinese meds and was told to stop before starting clomid as the chinese meds have got a similar effects than clomid: ask your doc if you're entending on taking both together,   

Sam


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hello all!!

Thank you for the replies-am feeling a bit better today and not so negative thankfully! Still think i'm going to have to go on the whole IVF rollercoaster though.

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## kate z (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Tinkerbell 


Good luck with your appointment tomorrow - i had mine last week and he thinks IUI then IVF but has given me a few more months on clomid whilst on the waiting list, so fingers crossed.

Its a bit of a gonk when someone says that you to - but stay positive.

All the best 


Kate Z

ps Sam thanks fo the advice all the best


----------



## MINDY17 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi, I can understand how you feel.I've been on clomid for nearly 2yrs(it turns out that the first yr of taking clomid was a waste of time coz although follicles were developing with 150mg I wasn't actually ovulating,then I found out that the gyn I'd been seeing was not actually a fertility specialist,he was just filling) so anyway I finally got transferred to another gyn who started me on 150mg again but I would also take HCG injection to ovulate. I have now lost count on how many cycles of clomid I've had, but got a feeling this is my 11 cycle with the new gyn.my tubes are fine only prob is pcos. Gyn doesn't think iui is an option and wants to do ovarian drilling.Ive got an app with him on2nd jan to discuss the next step. Both me and hubby have decided to go straight for Ivf as so much time has been wasted already. I'm scared of going thru Ivf just gonna go private.I've been looking at various clinics success rates,not sure whether to go local or travel somwhere where %rates are good.  I wish I never wasted so much time on clomid.I'm now 28 and wondering whether il ever have children.I'm jus so disheartend.

Your not alone fx


----------



## vic32 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello Tinkerbell (and everyone).

I know how you feel, all my friends getting pg easily, and can't escape the babytalk. Lurch from feeling positive (it WILL happen one day) to completely desperate and inconsolable (esp when af arrives). 

We've been ttc for over 2 years, dh sa is ok - although motility only 40% so a bit on the low side. Currently on my 5th cycle of Clomid (50mg), and it's working (from the progesterone tests), but no BFPs yet   so am also losing hope. It's so isolating, so is good to hear that we're in this together.

....and you know what - i'd love to have a Christmas drink or two - but totally confused about it as everytime i see the consultant, they ask if i've stopped drinking (not touched a drop since end of July)! :-( What are you girls doing over Christmas? To drink or not to drink, that is the question. I sound like an alcoholic   but a nice full bodied red wine would be lovely with my Turkey!

Anyway, got to wait till 10th March 08 now for my apt with gynae - when will probably go down the IUI route if nothing happened by then.

Good luck to everyone, a Merry Christmas and a VERY HAPPY/FERTILE new year to you all.

Vicky xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Vicky!

Know exactly how you feel!!! I've just come back from appointment with consultant-he has taken me off the Clomid as I get really bad headaches with it and was told to go back in March-which is now May as he is fully booked!!! -and they will start injecting me to induce ovulation.  If this doesn't work then they will let me have have IUI and if this doesn't work then IVF!!!  Just seems so long winded!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

The consultant made DH feel a bit better though as although his motility is on the low side it's not terrible apparently-just feel so frustrated and confused!!!!!!!!!!!  If it's not that bad then how come i'm not celebrating a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! according to DH it's cos his tiddlers don't have an A to Z and just go round in circles!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Tinkerbelle78 xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi tinkerbell we were in same boat earlier this year i took 3 months on clomid and still no BFP so was referred to another hospital for what i thought would be the start of IUI and was told to eat healthy, cut back on beer and stress (ha!ha!) etc etc i was gutted - to me it had been a complete waste of times that kind of advise should have been given 18 months earlier when we first sought help ttc by this stage we should have been getting some sort of treatment i could not cope.  we went back to cons for review end of november dp SA improved with altered diet and discovered i have slightly increase fsh given higher dose of clomid and on IUI/IVF waiting list was due to have scan on day 10 and possible injection to bring on ov but day 10 has fallen on boxing day (typical!!) so it appears i have missed out on that this cycle but we must stay strong and positive as hard as it is because it really truly and hopefully could work

lots of      

take care

L xx


----------



## vic32 (Dec 3, 2007)

Haha - that's so true - you know what men are like at asking for directions  

Also, I don't know about yours but if the swimmers are like my dozy dh (mean't in the nicest possible way) they've no chance on their own! He needs nagging constantly (poor guy)! 

Longwinded is an understatement! That's pants about you having to wait till May (they don't realise we're crawling up the walls, having waited long enough for this already)!   

Hope the wait isn't too bad - at least you'll hopefully be headache free for Christmas. Have you got anything planned for the new year to take your mind of things? I'm looking to book a skiing holiday which should hopefully do the trick, but can't decide where to go. 

I've been getting wicked hot flushes (and occasional dizziness) - but then again, i am blonde so that's probably normal for me :-D 

My friend is on Clomid too but turns into the she-devil every month (luckily i'm no worse than normal). She has one ds (2 yrs) but trying again for No. 2.


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Vic32, in answer to your decision about whether or not to have a Christmas drink or not, I tell you now that if i get another   this month, I'm definitely having a Christmas drink (although I would much rather a glass of water and a  )


----------



## tinkerbelle78 (Aug 6, 2007)

Vic32-am working new year but have a week off for christmas so have 4 shifts left and then a week off which I'm so looking foward too!!!! Another thing which has affected the start of any treatment is that I've also had an abnormal smear and need a retest in January!!! It could only happen to me! 

Tinkerbelle78xx


----------



## vic32 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Tinkerbelle,

How was Christmas? Sorry to hear about your smear results....i can imagine you've not felt very Christmassy this year then! At least it's January soon so hopefully not too long to wait for the re-test - which hopefully will set your mind at rest.....I'll be thinking of you hon! Sounds really stupid to say this, but i keep getting paranoid that i contracted something years ago that's never been found (before DH's time of course)   We think some silly things don't we?  

Anyway, i've got a positive vibe about 2008. so here's to a VERY HAPPY, HEALTHY NEW YEAR and.......never know - this time next year........  (but first need to get rid of my chocolate & pastry baby that i'm developing nicely - de-tox here we come - once new year is out of the way of course)!

Chin up chuck.
Vic32.


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

Please dont loose hope, big hugs and clomid does work.

Hugs
Kim xxx


----------

